

Surfacing Interesting Content - abentspoon
http://stdout.heyzap.com/2013/04/08/surfacing-interesting-content/

======
ChuckMcM
The problem I have with this sort of scheme is the rubber-necking aspect. When
a car hits the wall you get a lot of people slowing down to look but its not
"interesting" information its more morbid curiosity.

Something I'm looking to play with a bit more is trying to measure discovery
'reaction.' The first test will be trying to score 'reaction' when new blog
posts are discovered. By crawling the blogosphere and looking at signals along
the lines of activity generated when discovered (as opposed to over all
activity) I'm wondering if we can characterize "interesting" information from
"oh and here is another example" type information.

------
afhof
The Drip Stream is kinda cool, since it effectively prevents "everything" from
becoming popular, but also makes it easy to bootstrap if there aren't a lot of
users playing. I am very interested in how these approaches affect user return
rates, since it would be very easy to try a bunch of algorithms on different
users and see which gets more people to come back.

------
mistercheese
This looks awesome, I've been curious to how we might be able to
programatically solve for "surfacing interesting content". Upvote solutions
are on a decline, and curation/moderation is on the rise as we realize those
solutions don't scale all that well. Apply to music, videos, photos, links,
comments, etc...

------
_pius
Great article. Unlike most blog posts on this topic, it offers practical
approaches to computing the score in real time without resorting to cron jobs
and the like.

~~~
dotBen
This would make a great interview task... awesome if the candidate can design
a cron-orientated decay but _'home run'_ if they can design a non-cron system.

------
mauvehaus
I found the article to be well-written and informative, but I take issue with
the title:

Surface isn't a verb unless you're a submarine.

Or rather, outside of some narrow technical uses, it sounds jargony and self-
important.

